# Haplopelma sp. "Bach Ma"



## butch4skin (Nov 26, 2007)

I'd basically like to hear any info of relevance that anyone has on this sp. For example, are they as large as H. schmidti? How sure are taxonomists that this spider is indeed a Haplopelma in the schmidti group at this point? Where can I get some? Ect.(Oh, and pics too)


----------



## phormingochilus (Nov 26, 2007)

Haplopelma sp. "Bach Ma" is indeed in the schmidti-group as evidenced by the prominent retrolateral cheliceral scopula (huge white "side-burns"), the "M" shaped spermathecae and prominent femoral fringes. It reaches the same monumental size as H. schmidti and H. hainanum, and can be distinguished at a glance by the white folium dorsally on the abdomen:

Regards
Søren


----------



## syndicate (Nov 26, 2007)

definetely my favorite of all the Haplopelma.
impressive spiders!
i highly doubt u will find any of these for sale tho butch but there should be some males ready for breeding soon


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 26, 2007)

Damn, I want some.


----------



## syndicate (Nov 26, 2007)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Topcat1 (Nov 26, 2007)

I thought that it was suspected that this species was from the Ornithoctonus genus, or am I thinking of a different asian T?


----------



## sick4x4 (Nov 26, 2007)

Stalker13 said:


> I thought that it was suspected that this species was from the Ornithoctonus genus, or am I thinking of a different asian T?



your thinking of the fake HM's that are all about....which have the orange to reddish hairs...but are eerily identical to true HM's

wayne


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 26, 2007)

What is HM?


----------



## sick4x4 (Nov 26, 2007)

Lorgakor said:


> What is HM?


Haplopelma minax  sorry bout that...i thought everyone would be familiar with the abbreviation lol.....:wall: 

wayne


----------



## syndicate (Nov 26, 2007)

HM?minax?nah
i think what your refering to is Haplopelma costale which is now Ornithoctonus costalis  
when the Bach ma were first imported into the usa they were originaly thought to be costalis a smaller species from Thailand.the Bach ma are from Vietnam and belong to the Haplopelma genus


----------



## sick4x4 (Nov 26, 2007)

syndicate said:


> HM?minax?nah
> i think what your refering to is Haplopelma costale which is now Ornithoctonus costalis
> when the Bach ma were first imported into the usa they were originaly thought to be costalis a smaller species from Thailand.the Bach ma are from Vietnam and belong to the Haplopelma genus


doesnt the Ornithoctonus genus have a t that looks like a haplopelma minax???


----------



## Paramite (Nov 26, 2007)

sick4x4 said:


> doesnt the Ornithoctonus genus have a t that looks like a haplopelma minax???


http://www.pajki.com/pic/gallery/0709 Ornithoctonus andersoni 1892 MYANMARI.JPG

I think the biggest difference is the carapace.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Topcat1 (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok yeah, totally different then.  The one I'm thinking of wasn't from Vietnam.


----------



## phormingochilus (Nov 27, 2007)

And funny enough - the spider in this link is actually a Haplopelma - the one that is sold as H. sp. "Vietnam" or H. vonwirthi. In my opinion one of several interspecific variations of H. minax. More confusingly this species is often confused with H. longipes ... The true O. andersoni and H. longipes are described together with excellent photos in the description of the two species Ornithoctonus aureotibialis and Haplopelma longipes in which both genera are also defined by Wirth & Striffler:
http://www.striffler.net/papers/von...octonus_aureotibialis&Haplopelma_longipes.pdf

The spider that were previously mixed up with H. minax is Ornithoctonus aureotibialis - not at all alike - differing both in clypeus width,  structure of stridulating organ, fovea shape, spermathecal shape, size, colouration etc. The mistake were due to no H. minax being imported and O. aureotibialis not being described - thus everyone believed it to be H. minax until the true minax entered the scene in combination with the description of Wirth & Striffler, which sorted out the confusion at scientific level - but obviously not at hobby level.

The spider that Haplopelma sp. "Bach Ma" have been mixed up with is O. costalis.

I have attached picture links to:

H. minax:






O. aureotibialis:






O. costalis:






Regards
Søren




Paramite said:


> http://www.pajki.com/pic/gallery/0709 Ornithoctonus andersoni 1892 MYANMARI.JPG
> 
> I think the biggest difference is the carapace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paramite (Nov 27, 2007)

phormingochilus said:


> H. minax:


Are you absolutely sure that's the true minax? Mine has a darker (black) carapace with kind of "silver" tint in it, if you look at it from the right angle. So if I don't have minax, I still have a better looking tarantula. 

Edit: Of course it could be the picture.

Edit2: Since I only have bad pictures of my specimen, Pajki's picture of the same species will have to do: http://www.pajki.com/pic/gallery/Haplopelma minax 1897 MYANMAR, THAILAND.jpg

I wonder how many times I have pasted that link here...


----------



## David Burns (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is a pic of mine.  The flash is reflecting off of the hard surfaces under the hairs, giving the red on the carapace and legs joints.


----------



## phormingochilus (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes - I am absolutely 100% certain that what I have is the real minax. I have both exact collecting site, and have confirmed the identity with Volker von Wirth and by my own research ;-) That doesn't rule out your spider as H. minax as there are a few regional varieties which differs by subtle colour variations. The typical north thai variety (which is identical to the type species) is jet black with a dark greenish carapace and uniform black abdomen as adult (juveniles has very prominent tiger stripes) and reach about 20 cm. legspan. The cambodian variety is jetblack with faint markings on the abdomens and has black carapace, but is smaller - reaching between 16-18 cm. The vietnamese variety is dark gunship grey on legs and carapace with mottled abdominal markings on greyish/beige and orangeish spinnerets and becomes 15-16 cm. legspan. The specimen on Paiki "looks" like a young adult of the thai variety.

Regards
Søren




Paramite said:


> Are you absolutely sure that's the true minax? Mine has a darker (black) carapace with kind of "silver" tint in it, if you look at it from the right angle. So if I don't have minax, I still have a better looking tarantula.
> 
> Edit: Of course it could be the picture.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paramite (Nov 27, 2007)

phormingochilus said:


> The cambodian variety is jetblack with faint markings on the abdomens and has black carapace, but is smaller - reaching between 16-18 cm.


That's mine! 

Thanks for the information.


----------



## GoTerps (Nov 27, 2007)

I haven't dug my "Bach ma" specimens out for a photo in awhile, but here's one a few molts back...







Eric

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sooner (Oct 11, 2008)

Does anyone know where the Haplopelma 'Bach Ma' originates from?

If it's from Vietnam, I know what the 'Ma' stands for >_<.

It means spooky ghost!


----------



## metallica (Oct 11, 2008)

could it be they come from bach ma national park?

http://www.bachma.vnn.vn/home.htm


----------



## roch7121 (Mar 23, 2013)

metallica said:


> could it be they come from bach ma national park?
> 
> http://www.bachma.vnn.vn/home.htm


yeah they are. got adult female and adult male on its way.


----------

